
GPT-3: Language Models Are Few-Shot Learners - baylearn
https://github.com/openai/gpt-3
======
fouc
Duplicate thread at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23345379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23345379)
(with arxiv link)

~~~
dang
We've moved the comments thither. Thanks!

